# Leichtes Protektorenshirt mit Schulterschutz für Enduro



## jokijoker (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein eher leichtes bzw. nicht zu dick auftragendes Protektorenshirt für Enduro-Race mit Schulter-Schutz und idealerweise herausnehmbarem Rückenprotektor. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Bisher habe ich probiert:
Evoc Jacket: Zu massiv
iXS Body Jersey: Zu große Schulterpolster die verrutschen
Evoc Enduro Shirt: Zu eng und Schulterpolster zu groß & verrutschen
Bliss: Rückenprotekor nicht abnehmbar und Lieferzeit (gibts da eigentlich mal neue?)


Danke & VG


----------



## Jabba81 (20. Februar 2018)

Bin auch etwas am rumschauen und möchte demnächst mal das Teil von Scott anprobieren:

Scott Vanguard:
https://www.scott-sports.com/ch/de/page/vanguard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (20. Februar 2018)

Bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche, gar nicht so einfach. Die meisten Shirts haben leider keinen rausnehmbaren Rückenprotektor, was es mit Rucksack nervig macht.


----------



## Mr.Vain (20. Februar 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Bin auch etwas am rumschauen und möchte demnächst mal das Teil von Scott anprobieren:
> 
> Scott Vanguard:
> https://www.scott-sports.com/ch/de/page/vanguard


Hab ich find ich echt gut gelungen


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2018)

Wenn diese halbherzigen Ärmel nicht wären...


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Februar 2018)

Momentan fahre ich diese hier:
https://www.alpinestars.com/products/cycling/protection/evolution-jacket-fa18

Ist eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Lane6Riders (24. Februar 2018)

Den alpinestar harte ich auch lange im Blick, da stört mich nur der fehlende Brustpanzer. 
Was haltet ihr von dem hier?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Leatt/3DF-AirFit-Lite-Protektorenshirt-p60005/

Ist zwar schon bisschen massiver, aber sollte doch für eine 3h tour passen oder?


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte Mal eine ältere Version von dem 3DF (hellgrau) bestellt. Brust- und Rückenpanzer waren seltsam geformt. Standen bei mir total vom Körper ab.


----------



## Jabba81 (24. Februar 2018)

auf einen Brustschutz kann ich bei Enduro gerne verzichten...


----------



## Lane6Riders (24. Februar 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> auf einen Brustschutz kann ich bei Enduro gerne verzichten...


Ich möchte damit auch in den bikepark, deswegen wäre mit der brustschutz ziemlich wichtig.
Klar gibt es dafür bessere und stabilere, aber ich möchte keine Hartschale und auch ab und zu mit auf eine Tour nehmen, wenn es doch mal ruppiger wird.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Februar 2018)

Im Bikepark nutze ich die Poc Jacke. Nicht ganz billig, meiner Meinung aber die beste Jacke.
http://www.pocsports.com/eu/spine-v..._20331_color=Black&cgid=mountain-biking-armor

Den Rücken- und Brustpanzer kannst du rausnehmen. Vorne sind 3 einzelne Platten drin. Im Enduro fährst du dann einfach nur mit einer.
Die Schulterprotektoren sind mM nach auch besser als bei jeder anderen Jacke.

Das mit der einen Platte an der Brust muss ich echt mal auf Tour probieren.
Ich wollte eigentlich mir eigentlich schon ewig Reißverschlüsse an den Armen einarbeiten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lane6Riders (24. Februar 2018)

Das ist mir dann doch bisschen zu teuer.
Und ich möchte eine Kursarmshirt und keine Jacke, weil es mir im Sommer einfach zu heiß wird, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## supermanlovers (24. Februar 2018)

Naja du hast jetzt schon alles aufgezählt bekommen bzw. selbst angeschaut was es gibt. Das perfekte Shirt gibts leider noch nicht.
Das Bliss Arg Lt Top soll Ende März wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2018)

Wenn man im Bikepark so viel Schutz will, dass man auch den Brustschutz für nötig hält, sind vielleicht die leichten Westen eh nicht genug? Und dann wären 2 Jacken vielleicht die bessere Wahl?

Ich kann mir immer keine richtige Situation vorstellen*, bei der man den Brustschutz braucht. Brust auf Vorbau oder um was gehts da genau?

*bzw. hab ich selber noch keine erlebt.


----------



## Lane6Riders (24. Februar 2018)

Ich bin die letzten 2 Jahre immer ohne Oberkörper Protektor gefahren, doch in der letzten Saison wurden die Sprünge und Drops doch langsam ganz schön groß, deswegen wollte ich mir dann doch etwas Schutz zulegen.

Du hast schon recht, es gibt wahrscheinlich wenige Situationen bei denen man auf die Brust fällt, aber ich dachte wenn schon ein Protektor, dann einen wo alles dran ist.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Februar 2018)

also wer den Brustschutz fuer ueberfluessig haelt, faehrt nur Forstautobahn.
ein Kumpel ist im Bikepark gestuerzt auf einer Abfahrt nicht beim Sprung und hat sich alle Rippen gebrochen Rechts trotz Vollmontur.
und Du kannst Dir kaum eine Situation vorstellen wo der Brustschutz angebracht ist
grad im Wald rechts und links Baumstuempfe....krach da mal gegen


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ein Kumpel ist im Bikepark gestuerzt auf einer Abfahrt nicht beim Sprung und hat sich alle Rippen gebrochen Rechts trotz Vollmontur.


Gottchen, das Würschtl mal wieder... 

Garantiert hat er sich die Rippen nicht vorne an der Stelle des Brustpanzers gebrochen.

Ich hab mir auch schon 4 + 5 Rippen gebrochen bei Stürzen. Da sind die Arme im Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (26. Februar 2018)

Gegen Rippenbrüche (hatte erst zwei zum Glück, aber ich bin ja auch nicht so uralt) hilft so ein "kleiner" Brustpanzer tatsächlich nicht viel.

Wogegen der Panzer aber ganz gut hilft, das sind die Lenkerenden. Ist mir einmal passiert im Rennen: Lenkerende bei Crash auf die Brust bekommen. Da musste ich mich erst mal zwei Minuten hinsetzen, bevor ich wieder richtig atmen konnte. Einem Kumpel ist das sogar mal auf dem Hometrail passiert, da waren wir schon drauf und dran den Hubschrauber zu rufen!

Von daher: bessser zu viel als zu wenig Schaumstoff am Körper.


----------



## Sebastianna55er (24. April 2021)

Ich benutze das TroyLee Designs 7850 Shirt. Brust, Rücken, Schulter und Schlüsselbein Protektion integriert. Alle Protektoren sind unabhängig voneinander herausnehmbar. Bei 183cm, 90kg passt Größe Medium prima, nicht zu eng aber vorallem nicht lose am Körper.


----------



## fresh-e (24. April 2021)

Sebastianna55er schrieb:


> Ich benutze das TroyLee Designs 7850 Shirt. Brust, Rücken, Schulter und Schlüsselbein Protektion integriert. Alle Protektoren sind unabhängig voneinander herausnehmbar. Bei 183cm, 90kg passt Größe Medium prima, nicht zu eng aber vorallem nicht lose am Körper.


Hast du das in der aktuellen Version? Den Bilder nach schaut die neuere etwas anders aus und hat vll bessere Schoner wie die alte. Hab die alte und finde die Schonerplatten eher nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend im Vergleich zu 3DO bspw. Aber an sich bequem, liegt gut an und nicht mega warm.

NEU





ALT


----------



## Sebastianna55er (25. April 2021)

Ich habe das vom zweiten Bild... Ist absolut kein Vergleich mit d3o, benutze letzteres fürs Motorradfahren, und den ganzen Leatt kram fürs Enduro Motorrad. Habe mir vor 2 1/2 Monaten zwei Rippen gebrochen beim jumpen mit dem Capra, vllt wäre es anders ausgegangen wenn ich damals dass Shirt con TLD gehabt hätte, who knows


----------



## fresh-e (26. April 2021)

Ok danke. Würde mich ja schon interessieren, wie die neue Version ist. Muss ich dann vll mal bestellen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2021)

Kann jemand was zum Packmaß dieser Shirts sagen und ob sie waschmaschienengeeignet sind, ohne die Polster rauszunehmen? Also kann man die im Uphill im Rucksack verstauen und muss sie nicht außen dran hängen?


----------



## xforce1 (12. Juni 2021)

Habe mir das Baseframe Pro von Fox geholt. Ist angenehm zu tragen und nicht mega warm. Ich habe die Langarm Version. Die Ärmel sind zipbar was ich als Plus sehe da. Dadurch ist man flexibler an sehr wamen Tagen sofern man auf den Schulter und Ellebogen Schutz verzichten will.
Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Protectoren Shirts hat man keinen Schutz am seitlichen Oberkörper sondern nur Rücken und Brust.


----------



## fresh-e (13. Juni 2021)

xforce1 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Protectoren Shirts hat man keinen Schutz am seitlichen Oberkörper sondern nur Rücken und Brust.


Auch die Rippen bis runter oder nur oberer Brustteil? Wekches und wie dickes Material. Danke für die Info!


----------



## fresh-e (13. Juni 2021)

Hatte mir übrigens das TLD zukommen lassen. Ist das gleiche Protektormaterial wie früher. Der neue Look is wirklich nur ein Rendering-Bild statt echtes Produkt-Foto. Außer Bike Discount hatte ein altes gesandt. Aber auf deren Website ist auch das neue Bild. Ging daher zurück, weil für einen Neukauf schon ein bei Impact verhärtenden Schaum will und nicht einfachen Schaumstoff und dünne Platten aus härterem Material draufgeklebt wie beim TLD. Das scheint mir nicht mehr Stand der Technik zu sein.


----------



## sebbl111 (25. Juni 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer keine richtige Situation vorstellen*, bei der man den Brustschutz braucht. Brust auf Vorbau oder um was gehts da genau?


Also ich hab den Brustschutz beim Enduro fahren schon häufiger nutzen dürfen.
Zwei Beispiele: Einmal hakt das Vorderrad an einem Hindernis bei hoher Geschwindigkeit komplett ein. Bike steht, ich geh über den Lenker und da das ganze so plötzlich und schnell war, klatsche ich unter anderem mit dem Brustkorb voll auf den Boden. Das andere Mal rutsche ich in einer Kurve direkt vor einem Sprung leicht weg, hab zu wenig Geschwindigkeit und lande mit dem Vorderrad genau an der Kante. Quasi gleiches Prinzip wie beim ersten Sturz. Nur dieses mal lande ich mit dem Brustkorb noch auf hervorstehenden Steinen. Beide male nichts passiert außer nem guten blauen Fleck. Geht also durchaus 



fresh-e schrieb:


> Auch die Rippen bis runter oder nur oberer Brustteil? Wekches und wie dickes Material. Danke für die Info!


Der Baseframe schützt wirklich nur die Brust.
Ich kann dir noch den Leatt Airfit lite empfehlen. Ist dank der Belüftungslöcher im Protektor noch relativ angenehm zu tragen, wenn auch nicht so sehr wie der FOX. Dafür deckt der Leatt einen deutlich größeren Bereich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Juni 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Brustschutz beim Enduro fahren schon häufiger nutzen dürfen.
> Zwei Beispiele: Einmal hakt das Vorderrad an einem Hindernis bei hoher Geschwindigkeit komplett ein. Bike steht, ich geh über den Lenker und da das ganze so plötzlich und schnell war, klatsche ich unter anderem mit dem Brustkorb voll auf den Boden. Das andere Mal rutsche ich in einer Kurve direkt vor einem Sprung leicht weg, hab zu wenig Geschwindigkeit und lande mit dem Vorderrad genau an der Kante. Quasi gleiches Prinzip wie beim ersten Sturz. Nur dieses mal lande ich mit dem Brustkorb noch auf hervorstehenden Steinen. Beide male nichts passiert außer nem guten blauen Fleck. Geht also durchaus
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du keine Arme?


----------



## sebbl111 (28. Juni 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Hast du keine Arme?


Doch, aber die lass ich vorm Fahren immer zu Hause 

Spaß beiseite, wenn man nicht gerade immer in Zeitlupe stürzt oder sich mal mit dem Rad verheddert, oder man eben einfach so viel Schwung hat, dass man nicht alles mit den Armen abfedern kann oder oder oder... Da gibt es jetzt tausend Szenarien...
Dann kann es eben passieren, dass man doch noch mit einer gewissen Energie mit der Brust aufschlägt.
Das einfachste ist doch, wie bei meinem zweiten Beispiel passiert, wenn der im Boden befindliche große Stein deutlich hervorsteht und du deine Arme nur links und rechts davon zum niedriger gelegenen Boden bringst. Vorzustellen wie Liegestütze mit einem Stein unterm Brustkorb. 
Aufm Flowtrail passiert einem sowas natürlich nicht  
Bei weiterhin großer Überzeugung einfach mal die Protektorenhersteller anrufen und denen erzählen, dass das Brustteil eigentlich vollkommen unnötig ist, man hat ja Arme. Die wissen das vielleicht garnicht und freuen sich über die Produktionskosten, die sie einsparen können.


----------



## fone (28. Juni 2021)




----------



## Ganther (30. Juni 2021)

Ich bin für mich und meine Freundin auch auf der Suche nach einem Oberkörperprotektor für den Bikepark. Wir machen noch nichts all zu wildes, aber fangen jetzt mit den roten Lines an.

Ich habe eigentlich schon die ganze Zeit ein Auge auf den Leatt 3df airfit lite (ohne Ellenbogenschutz) geworfen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das to much ist? Im Bikepark habe ich schon viele mit diesen Hartplasteteilen gesehen die man sich anscheinend einfach über das Jersey zieht.
Würde gerne mal eure Erfahrungen hören. 

Im Grunde soll der Protektor einfach bequem sein und man sollte keine Schwitzanfälle bekommen, auf der anderen Seite natürlich schützen.


----------



## sebbl111 (1. Juli 2021)

Also wenn man sich nicht im Bikepark gut einpackt, wo dann? 
Aber keine Sorge, auch wenn der Airfit recht umfassend aussieht - er trägt sich eigentlich wirklich leicht. Die Pads sind verformbar und passen sich deinem Körper und deinen Bewegungen an und verhärten nur beim Aufprall. Für mich persönlich deutlich bequemer als eine Hartschale.
Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen noch was um Ellenbogen und Knie zu packen. Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach die häufigsten Kontaktpunkte, bspw. wenn man einfach mal in einer Kurve wegrutscht.


----------



## Ganther (1. Juli 2021)

Hab den Leatt airfit ohne Ärmel jetzt 2mal bestellt, lagen gerade ganz gut im Preis bei Biker-Boarder. Bin mal gespannt.

Knie sind immer eingepackt. Ellenbogen weiß ich nicht so recht, ich denke mal die kommen dann separat. Obwohl ich da noch nicht so überzeugt bin wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit. Aber wie es immer so ist wird man erst eines besseren belehrt wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2021)

Ellenbogen macht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts aus hinsichtlich Bewegungseinschränkung.
Ohne fühlt man sich auch so nackig... 

Gerade als Bikepark-Anfänger würde ich lieber etwas mehr anziehen.

Das Wichtigste bleiben Kopf und Wirbelsäule. 
Danach die Gelenke, die machen bei Verletzungen Ärger. 
Rippen wachsen eh meist ohne großen Aufwand wieder zusammen.


----------



## Heino77 (6. Juli 2021)

Habe nun nach mehreren Abschürfungen am Ellenbogen und an den Hüften eine 3DF Airfit mit Ärmeln bestellt.
Beim Anprobieren fand ich es überhaupt nicht störend, aber beim Fahren komme ich nicht damit klar.
Fühle mich mit dem Teil einfach eingepackt wie in der Fox Titan Ritterrüstung die ich mal ausgeliehen habe.
Die Kombi aus Unterhemd, Leatt und Jersey stelle ich mir bei hohen Temperaturen auch richtig warm vor. (war bei uns noch recht kühl)
Oder zieht ihr nix unter den Leatt an?


----------



## sebbl111 (6. Juli 2021)

Auf jeden Fall nichts darunter anziehen. Der Protektor gehört auf die Haut damit er nicht noch mehr als so schon verrutschen kann bei einem Sturz.
Dein Wärmeproblem kann ich 100% nachvollziehen. Aus dem Grund fahre ich den Airfit als Kurzarm mit separaten Ellenbogenschonern. Damit fahre ich dann auch kurzärmlige Shirts und das macht in Sachen Belüftung einen großen Unterschied. Jetzt kann nämlich durch die Achseln ordentlich Luft reinziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganther (6. Juli 2021)

Ich bin das Wochenende auch mit meinem neuen Leatt Airfit lite als Kurzarm gefahren. Alles in allem taugt er mir. Trotzdem überlege ich ob soetwas https://www.bike24.de/p1119689.html noch eine Möglichkeit wäre.
Kann jemand die zwei verschiedenen Protektortypen vergleichen in Sachen Tragekomfort? Irgendwie denke ich das der Chest Protektor 4.5 flexibler beim an- und ausziehen ist. Die Schutzwirkung sollte auch höher sein, bis auf das die Schultern weg fallen.
Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Achso soll alles nur für den Bikepark sein.


----------



## fone (7. Juli 2021)

Da ich mir annodazumal mit einer Hartplastik-Langarm-Protektorjacke die Schulter und 5 Rippen (am seitlichen Rücken) auf einmal zerschossen habe, verzichte ich im Park immer noch nicht auf Schulterprotektoren. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass Protektoren mit Schaum einen Ticken mehr Energie absorbieren als die Plastikschalen und die Schulter dann im Zweifelsfall wegen diesem Ticken halten würde.
Diese viskoelastischen Schäume funktionieren eigentlich ganz gut, ich denke der Rückenschutz ist bei der soften Leatt ausreichend. 
Was man im Park früher so an Chest-Protektoren gesehen hat, die haben mir immer zu weit oben aufgehört und zu viel von der Wirbelsäule ungeschützt gelassen.


----------



## Heino77 (7. Juli 2021)

Fahre normalerweise den hier: https://www.mrc-trading.de/Bekleidung/Brustpanzer/Atlas-Guardian-Lite.html

Schutzwirkung finde ich gut. Sind keine Plastikplatten wie beim Leatt 4.5 aber doch ziemlich stabil.
Mit dem Nierenklett kann man den super einstellen.
Da der eigentlich als Kombi mit der Brace gedacht ist, ist das Schlüsselbein auch gut abgedeckt (da würden die vorderen Auflagen aufsetzen damit dir die Brace nicht das Schlüsselbein bricht). Hinten geht er auch nochmal weiter runter als das 3DF Airfit Shirt.

Den zieh ich halt immer übers Tshirt an und hatte noch keine Probleme. Auf der Hütte fix rausgeschlüpft oder bei längeren Liftfahrten.
Einschläge hatte ich auch schon damit - bis jetzt nix passiert außer halt Ellenbogen und Hüfte (Hüfte ist gar nicht abgedeckt).

Nur Hartplastik ohne Schaum drunter sehe ich nicht als zielführend an. Die Roostguards sind einzig dazu konzipiert zu verhindern, dass dir der Lenker/Vorbau vom MX nicht das Brustbein zertrümmert.
Der Schaum beim Atlas kann wenigstens ein wenig Energie aufnehmen.


----------



## Ganther (7. Juli 2021)

Der Leatt hat unter der Plastikplatte lt. Beschreibung auch diesen 3DF Schaum, wäre also auch ok.
Dein verlinkter von Atlas sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus. Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Leatt Chest Protektor ist, wie du schon sagtest, das die Wirbelsäule mehr geschützt wird. Der Leatt wird aber wahrscheinlich bei den abgedeckten Flächen durch die Kombination Plaste + Schaum die bessere Schutzwirkung haben.

Im Allgemeinen gefällt mir der Gedanke besser so einen Chestguard nach belieben an- und ausziehen zu können anstatt das Airfit Shirt ständig unter dem T-shirt zu tragen. Das lässt sich bei Pausen nicht einfach so ausziehen. Einbußen macht man dann natürlich beim Schutz, weil die Schultern fehlen.

Das ist schon eine schwierige Geschichte.


----------

